# Fall Brawl



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Where and When can i sign up for the fall Brawl ? I want to get in on it this year. I have missed out on to many good fishing trips with friends from not being in. So this year i am jumping in


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Erie Outfitters website has the info. Hope you have better luck than I did with the brawl. Seen open seats during the brawl for a couple years but they wanted someone signed up for it so I finally signed up for 2 years in a row. During those 2 years not an open seat to be found.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

well worth the 30 bucks and lots of big fish caught from shore.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did they straighten out those DQ's last year? I missed the resolution.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

http://www.lakeeriefishingderby.com/2020-fall-brawl.html Here you go


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did they straighten out those DQ's last year? I missed the resolution.


Same question I had.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=lake+erie+fall+brawl


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PDNaz said:


> Same question I had.


So I went to their site and they have the top 3 finalized but 4 and 5 don't say final. Did they pay them or not? Or did someone else come in 4th and 5th?
*Finalized Overall Standings( updated 12.13.19 @ 6:00 PM)
(Payout Top 5)*

1.) James L. Atkinson Jr.--FINAL
2.) David A. Troyer---FINAL
3.) Michael Brady--FINAL
4.) Dante Hernandez
5.) Greg Wierzba

12.395
12.090
12.045
11.585
11.580

31.50"
30.75"
29.75"
30.50"
29.75"


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I heard they paid but I heard later that the 5th place guy didn’t have a valid fishing license. Not sure if that’s true. My buddy would have been next in line. I agree that they should have made an announcement on it. If true


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> Erie Outfitters website has the info. Hope you have better luck than I did with the brawl. Seen open seats during the brawl for a couple years but they wanted someone signed up for it so I finally signed up for 2 years in a row. During those 2 years not an open seat to be found.


where do you typically fish out of? feel free to PM me during the brawl. i'm most often out of Avon.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll probably get in it this year! Why not!


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

What do you guys plan to do if multiple people on your boat and some one pulls a money fish... do yoj plan to split somehow or do you just say person that really takes it all?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Erik Hopperton said:


> What do you guys plan to do if multiple people on your boat and some one pulls a money fish... do yoj plan to split somehow or do you just say person that really takes it all?


Be the right thing to do is split the earnings, be selfish to say its my fish if on with other anglers.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I'd expect that the group should decide that before they pull away from the launch/dock. To me it depends on how your fishing. If casting, then each man claims his own fish and takes the check if he catches a winner. If trolling then you better assign rods and make sure it's clear with the captain. IN most cases the captain of a trolling boat is responsible for the fish catching,so I'd say I would be willing to give the captain a cut at least. Most important is it's decided before you go. To me it sounds like a great way to ruin a friendship. 

How do you charter captains handle it?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Everyone on the boat would split if it was me. Everyone happy. Not worth losing friends over money.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

When I won we sold the boat and cut the check evenly four ways, I was captain it’s just the best way to do it for me at least everyone else has different thoughts on it but best idea is to win it first and then go from there


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My uncle and I have talked about this. Our preliminary plan if fishing from a boat together is this; if it is caught trolling then the money is split but if it is caught casting then the individual gets the prize.

To add, I agree with Southernsaug 100% in that how you do it should be decided prior to leaving the dock!!


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Thats what James did too... i like it and it is even. It was obviously four guys total I assume. 

Yes win it first.... good luck to you all, I know i have a lot of vacation i did not use due to covid so I will be out there everyday weather permits once they start feasting.



Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> When I won we sold the boat and cut the check evenly four ways, I was captain it’s just the best way to do it for me at least everyone else has different thoughts on it but best idea is to win it first and then go from there


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Anyone seen a Teams thing done in brawl.?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Has anyone ever kept the boat and not sold it? Just curious, everyone I’ve heard about has sold the boat. Lots of taxes!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Has anyone ever kept the boat and not sold it? Just curious, everyone I’ve heard about has sold the boat. Lots of taxes!


2nd place last year kept the boat


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think the taxs would be that much, assuming an even 100,000 is only 7,500 +/- 500. I know last year the winning fish and his partner sold the boat or something and split money then both bought a boat of the re e own. Others have pulled off what they want from the winning boat for theres then sold the rest. My boat is only 3 months old so I will be keeping it, LOL...



Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Has anyone ever kept the boat and not sold it? Just curious, everyone I’ve heard about has sold the boat. Lots of taxes!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Erik Hopperton said:


> I don't think the taxs would be that much, assuming an even 100,000 is only 7,500 +/- 500. I know last year the winning fish and his partner sold the boat or something and split money then both bought a boat of the re e own. Others have pulled off what they want from the winning boat for theres then sold the rest. My boat is only 3 months old so I will be keeping it, LOL...


No offense....but this math is WAY off.
The total answer here depends on how much other income is on the winner's tax return, their filing status, number of dependents, etc.
This is a generalization that won't be 100% accurate: but assume 22-24% for Fed and 5% for Ohio. Shockingly, depending on where you live, your City may want 2% as well.
Upon further reflection, one could be in the 32% Fed bracket very quickly if winning a 100K boat.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

FWIW, Trolling is a boat wide event in my book. You troll as a boat and would win as a boat.
If you're casting and win, I think the captain deserves a decent cut as well.
If you're on shore, it's all you.
Regardless, discuss BEFORE going out.


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

The boat is considered income? I assumed it would be as if you only had to pay tax on it as if you bought it?



berkshirepresident said:


> No offense....but this math is WAY off.
> The total answer here depends on how much other income is on the winner's tax return, their filing status, number of dependents, etc.
> This is a generalization that won't be 100% accurate: but assume 22-24% for Fed and 5% for Ohio. Shockingly, depending on where you live, your City may want 2% as well.
> Upon further reflection, one could be in the 32% Fed bracket very quickly if winning a 100K boat.


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Well just Googled it and heck, that sucks.. i would be near 33%. Thank goodness I have a boat.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I'll gladly cough up 30K for a 100K boat. But I usually fish solo. Understandable why most sell when it has to be split among several people.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea figure you will pay 40% on a new $100,000 boat in taxes but when you sell it is considered a used boat so you won't get $100,000, maybe 75,000 if you are lucky. So you may split $35,000. Knew a lady who won a car and that is what happened to her.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Erik Hopperton said:


> The boat is considered income? I assumed it would be as if you only had to pay tax on it as if you bought it?


It's no different that winning the Lottery.....which is taxable.
Were you to win one million bucks, you'll actually wind up with 550-600K dollars after tax.....give or take.
That's also part of the reason that some contests throw in cash to help cover the tax. But, you also have to pay tax on that cash as well.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

When we sold the boat at 50k and took a tax burden of 50k we ended up with 9224 for four guys after taxes... I took the whole burden since I was the lowest paid and could still stay in my tax bracket with the 50k added so tax on a 100k boat should be around 30k depending on your tax bracket


----------

